# Question! Can two tortoises/turtles from the same clutch breed?



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have not bread any tortoise's yet but I was curious and wanted a expert answer can tortoise's/turtles from the same clutch breed?


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 28, 2012)

They can, but as with any animal, it's best to avoid inbreeding because it can lead to genetic disorders.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes and in nature they would, if they came upon each other. If your asking we we, as their caretakers, should try to get them made into a breeding pair that's more an open answer. First for some humans, we have this "yuck" factor thinking of any siblings having offspring, let alone sex. As far as breeding goes, it would most likely be okay to do. However, not something you would want to continue to do over and over again within the same group of family members. ...darn laptop is out of power...


----------



## dmmj (Jun 28, 2012)

(hears dueling banjos in the background)
Best to avoid it if at all possible, we don't need no mutants. They will try and breed if put together.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok that helps thanks!


----------

